
The Free Software movement is Barking up the wrong tree - xylon
http://www.technologicallyadvancedhuman.uk/the_free_software_movement_is_barking_up_the_wrong_tree.html
======
sharemywin
I think people should have the right to fork...

probably why I bought the domains: copyforkable.org and pay2fork.com

